#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Procuro emprego (Oportunidade)

## paulohenrique

_..._

----------


## trober

> _Estou a procura de uma oportunidade..._


Há uma oportunidade na região de Londrina em que os requisitos solicitados tem proximidade aos seus atributos.

----------


## paulohenrique

Obrigado trober, vou da uma olhada, Deus te abençoe!

----------

